#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  reparo de onu zet f601

## pardall11

Atualmente faço reparos de onu mais esta da zte tenho dificuldade para baixar o fw dela sem ter que gravar fw dela um por vez demora muito 0 procedimento .como arrumo mintas o processo fica lento 
para quen gosta vai uma fotos

----------

